# Lunar Champ A521 - to buy or not to buy?



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Added a query to the end of another topic, but think it will probably get missed, as it is on page 6!

We have seen an 06 Champ521 in excellent condition, but are not sure whether to buy. I would need to use the dinette bed when my back is bad, but we weren't sure if it would be big enough and the salesman was not forthcoming. Does anyone know the size? Also read comments about problems, particularly with the pump, in Lunar motorhomes. Is this universal? Are Lunar really that bad with parts etc. if anything goes wrong? 

We had no thoughts of buying this before, happened to be there and thought we'd have a quick look as the grandchildren keep asking to come with us, but only possible now with my OH in the awning, and not the best arrangement.

Noticed a lot of Lunar owners on the forum have got rid of theirs. Any reason? Or if you still have yours, what's good about it? To us it seemed spacious and bright with plenty of storage, all in a relatively small van. Any comment welcomed.

Louise


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We had a Lunar Champ 520 with a u shaped lounge. We always slept over the cab which was very comfy. The biggest downside was the washroom. The floor had 3 different levels and I found even with my size fives, i was in danger of tripping over. I have noticed this problem with other Lunars. another problem was that there was no seat belt for our g'daughters car seat other than the passenger seat. It was a lovely van apart from the loo.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could pm vmeldrew, he had one, Alan.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Lunar Chumps*

I've an '05 Champ A541; (see Garage link below) It has an over-cab double at the front, with a pair of bunks at the back. Apparently it can sleep 5, with some kind of metamorphosis of the dining area; but I've never quite figured out how (or needed to).

Ours did come with an extra pump, which is an in-line one, wired parallel to the main pump. Certainly not had any problem with water pressure -it seems ample, even for showering; and not particularly different with the second pump on or off from what I recall.

I gather mine was Belgian built, then imported. Only parts problem I've had is that a tail-light I smashed (Hella) is apparently only orderable in 10s since it has a clear outer cover, rather than the more common red: I've used superglue for now.

Any specific Q's; don't hesitate...

Ste.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we had a lunar champ h591 and we loved it .we went and bought a newautocruise its no where near as good .we wish we never bought it .the lunar is a far superior van


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies. They are quite encouraging, but we will look at the toilet compartment again if we go back and see how we get on, just to check if we are likely to trip. If there is something to trip over, we seem to find it these days! My OH also noticed there were no lap belts to the dinette seats, but I think our youngest grandchildren can no get away with just a booster cushion, so that should be OK, we hope.

Have sent pm to vmeldrew, Alan. Thanks for the suggestion. 

I've read on the forum that some people add to or replace the pump, Ste. Glad you said it worked OK without switching on the 2nd one. 

Definitely feel better about it,
Louise


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

firewood said:


> hi we had a lunar champ h591 and we loved it .we went and bought a newautocruise its no where near as good .we wish we never bought it .the lunar is a far superior van


 . . I hate to disagree but - I changed my 18 month old A520 for an 8 year old Hymer - no comparison in the build quality + there is loads more room in the WC/washroom/shower whereas in the Lunar you almost had to be a contortionist to either use the loo or take a shower & the rear 'U' shaped settee's were too short to laze out on


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks firewood. Pleased to know you really like it.

Louise


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Definitely must try the bathroom then, vicdicdoc. Thanks for the advice.
Louise


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Louise

We had a Lunar from new back in 2005. It lasted 8 months before we bought our first Autotrail.
See my posts Lunar posts on MHF
Lots of problems, poor back up from Lunar. The vans come in from Belguim and go direct to dealers (or used to) Technical department in Preston did not have a clue. They had never seen a Lunar!
Having said that the van was ok when the problems were sorted, apart from the oven operation. I think they have improved more recntly.

Ste


> I gather mine was Belgian built, then imported. Only parts problem I've had is that a tail-light I smashed (Hella) is apparently only orderable in 10s since it has a clear outer cover, rather than the more common red: I've used superglue for now.


The rear lamps on ours were off the Lunar caravan range. Odd , I know as the both had a trailer triangle built into each of them. Some Lunars did, some not. If yours has, have a look for a scrap caravan of around the same year.
Dennis


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

This one is Spring 2006, so not that much older than yours. What was the problem with the oven? I read all the posts in the Lunar section on the forum, that is what made me so hesitant about buying one. Don't know who had it before. Would hope all problems have been sorted, but don't know why it is being sold. Will definitely need to ask for more details and poke about more in the van. Thanks for your comment.

Louise


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Dennis; 
Yes, they're the same as Hella sell for caravans, but the caravan ones have a triangular reflector, like on a trailer-board; rather than the round reflectors that mine has.
I'm not sure if a 'vehicle', as opposed to a trailer, is allowed a triangular reflector? I'll probably just get a pair of the red ones when I need to.

Louise;
Our oven is a Cramer (original) and still works. It even has a 'spit-roast', but I can't vouch for that yet! Mrs P not up for it. 

I've heard the 'power unit' charger etc. is v.expensive to replace; in ours it's a Calira BC723-EVS 38/20-DS/IU, according to Manuel. 

Our van seemed cheap for what we were getting, compared to others on offer; which made me a bit suspicious. However, so far, so good...


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

hi Louise

The oven was hopeless. 3 hours to do a jacket potato! The oven had one setting and one setting only LOW, or so we thought. We complained to Lunar and the dealer. The dealer was excellent and did change the oven for another one. It was the same. They checked 3 other vans in the compound, ALL the same. Eventually, Lunar said Carver had a mobile engineer and he would come and fix it for us. I asked if Carver did not object to fixing other makers ovens, as mine and other Lunars did not have Carver ovens fitted. That question was met with a deadly silence from the Lunar sales Director with whom I was having a conversation with.
I was promised a call back with an answer. I did get the call back and this was the explanation.
"You have been using the oven incorrectly,
Instructions for use are 
Turn on to full power and ignite, turn down immediately to 2/3rds power 
WAIT 30 minutes and turn to required temperature, THEN put food in1"

It did work as they said, but what a complete waste of time and gas. 
We bought a combi microwave oven. Jacket potatoes in 10 minutes! 

Ask them to demostrate the oven on low medium and high and look if flame changes as dial is rotated. This was the only problem which was not rectified by the dealer.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

hi Ste


> I'm not sure if a 'vehicle', as opposed to a trailer, is allowed a triangular reflector? I'll probably just get a pair of the red ones when I need to


I also had the same doubts and asked Lunar. They of course said it was ok. I did take several photos of other brand new unregistered Lunars in the dealers compound with the same lights as some sort of "insurance". Not all the Lunars however had the "trailer triangle" rear lights. Strange and unanswered!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you
Don't have an oven in our present Tribune, and so quite used to doing without, but what a waste of gas to leave it warming up for so long. I assume it does run off the gas. Don't think I'd ever get the hang of it! Wouldn't use it a lot, but would be nice to do things like roast potatoes and grill a chicken or heat up a ready meal (only very rarely). What make was the oven? I'm getting quite twitchy about Lunars. This one has done nearly 8500 miles and costs £19995, which didn't seem bad as we couldn't find a speck on it, except that the extra cover over the driver's seat was slightly tatty. Need to do a really good examination though.

Louise


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

HI Louise
I can't remember what make it was other than it was possibly German. Don't be put off too much. If the van is a couple of years old then I assume all the faults have been sorted. Just check the oven flame does increase and decrease with adjustment. The water drains from the sink and shower at a reasonable rate. The shower is a shower and not not a trickle. Make sure dealer gives you a good warranty against all parts.
Dennis


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

The dealer is actually a broker and so I don't think there will be a warranty. We shall have to pay for the Champ and then sell the Tribute, although he will do that for us - with a broker's fee, of course. Will talk to him and see what he says. They are setting up a habitation service centre on site, so perhaps they may be willing to guarantee. Will have to see what checks they have already done on the van. So glad we didn't make an impulse buy as we certainly have a lot to look at and ask about.

Thank you so much
Louise


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

DJP said:


> Hi Louise
> 
> We had a Lunar from new back in 2005. It lasted 8 months before we bought our first Autotrail.
> See my posts Lunar posts on MHF
> ...


A Lunar Champ is not a 'real' Lunar - it's a Belgian made product by Chateau Caravans. Chateau bought Lunar (Preston) and imported the Chateau re-badged as a Lunar Champ for sale in the UK. A few years later - quite recently - the Preston Lunar factory was bought back from Chateau by the original management. The original Chateau factory in Belgium has also been sold and is under new management. The Champ is still available in the UK now known as Home Car. It's unlikely that the rear lights are from a Lunar caravan as Lunar never made Champs - more likely it's just a co-incidence that Chateau just happened to pick a rear light from the same supplier to Lunar. Only the distribution and UK paperwork were handled by Lunar - they didn't even see the Champs as they were delivered directly to the dealers from Belgium - hence Lunar's warranty team not being particularly au fait with certain components - not an ideal state of affairs ! For those interested - a 'real' Lunar is the 'Star' range - Roadstar. Fivestar, Moonstar and so on. The Champs/Home Cars are known as good value for money entry level vans.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Time Traveller. I knew some of that, but not all. Lunar still make 2 models of Champ motorhomes now (according to their website), so I suppose it depends whether they date from before the 2007 bankrupcy of Chateau, or are they again importing them from abroad?

Dennis, just found out that the dealer of the van we are interested in does give a warranty. Don't know how comprehensive it is, but it is encouraging. Perhaps we can go and have another look at it and then decide. It says they also clean and service it. It now all depends on the bed size!

Louise


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Warranty*

Louise,

We've a "'Auto Protect' Motorhome Protect Gold" policy that the dealer included in the price of our sale.
We had a 'breakdown' a while ago; where the turbo dump valve actuator linkage came off, making it almost powerless; crawling up welsh hills in 1st and flat-out at about 50 on the motorway.
Despite the policy saying clearly "Turbochargers are covered", they told our (agreed) repairer that it was not when he rang for an authorisation number.
Other forum members has cast aspersions on this type of policy / warranty. It seems they just don't want to pay out for anything. They make you jump thru more hoops than Billy Smart, then say 'no'.

I sent a letter to their MD last week asking them to pay-up or refund the premium (£300) on the basis that if it was covered they should pay, and if not then their brochure is mis-leading.
Still waiting to hear.

Obviously the dealer has certain responsibilities though; ours had the windscreen re-fitted, after it turned out not to be stuck at all along the top. They also gave me a new fridge vent, since the one fitted to the vehicle on collection was not the correct one, and melted where the gas fumes come out!

Good luck!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks - something to look out for then. It is all such a gamble! Would be different if we were unhappy with our present Tribute, but we have few grumbles about it. Would just be nice to be able to take the kids and have just a little more room.

Louise


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Would you really be happy about the g'children not being secured in the rear of the van. I think maybe some of the later models come with lap belts, but I'm not sure

Roast potatoes. You dont need an oven for these! I use frozen roast pots - one of the few frozen veg i use - and either cook in my double skillet or Remoska (better)


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Not sure about the belts. Have already decided not to buy if there are no lap belts, although there are diagonal belts. OH says he would be happier if we could use our present booster seat, which is also attached by the lap belts. About to ring the dealer to find out. 

Have looked at the Remoska on a number of occasions, but never quite got round to buying. Maybe should do so now. Main thing for anything extra is always the storage.

More and more hesitant about the van. If the belts are OK, I think we shall go and have another look and then decide.

Thanks for your advice.

Louise


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Checked with the dealers. The dinette seats do have 3 point seat belts, so going tomorrow to have another look. No decisions made yet!
Louise


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Louise
Take your time loooking around the van again. Make sure it is right for you. Check everthing works to your satisfaction.
Good luck!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We were too late. The motorhome had already been snapped up. As we don't even feel that sorry, I think it probably wasn't meant for us. Very happy to carry on in our Tribute for a while.

Louise


----------

